# Shooting Stix...



## AliBubba (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a SRH 44mag with a 9.5" barrel. What part of the handgun do I place on the bi-pod shooting stick? I have also heard that you should place your gun-hand in the "V"?
What say you?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 12, 2011)

With the shooting sticks and a revolver you would be best putting the barrel or the trigger guard on the bipod.

Make sure that you don't make the mistake of holding the sticks with your off-hand when doing that.  The barrel-cylinder gap gases will remind you in a hurry not to do that.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 13, 2011)

I just sighted in my .44 SRH using a monopod stick with 'V' top brace - I rested the trigger guard in the V. 

IMHO do not rest the bbl on anything or put the butt of the grip on anything solid.

Its OK to brace your shooting hand in the 'V' if you prefer.

Hint:  dry fire a lot until you find a comfortable steady method.  Saves ammo and recoil!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 13, 2011)

I was thinking that the trigger guard would be the best place too.. just wasn't sure. Thanks gents.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Oct 13, 2011)

NEVER place the barrel against ANYTHING. That is one sure-fire way to miss because it WILL throw off your shot. I do not personally recommend ever using a prop with any handgun (If you need a prop, then you have no business taking the shot with a handgun in the first place because it's out of reasonable range. Any shot less than 100 yards you should be able to make free-hand. If not, go practice some more before you attempt handgun hunting!). Realistically though, most hunting shots with a handgun are going to be well under 100 yards, so there is absolutely no need for scopes or props. The lone exception would be if you are hunting with a Contender in a long-range caliber somewhere like out west, where you can legitimately take 200-300 yard shots with a handcannon. In THAT  case, then ya the sticks/bipod might not be a bad idea. Just rest the frame of the gun (NOT the barrel) and/or your hands in the "V".

Good luck and Good hunting!!!!!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 14, 2011)

I personally try to use a prop or support when ever I can, with handgun or long-gun, if it increase the probability of a clean shot/kill. 
So for me it's not so much "needing" a prop, but "wanting" to reducing the risk of a miss or a wounded animal.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 14, 2011)

AliBubba said:


> I personally try to use a prop or support when ever I can, with handgun or long-gun, if it increase the probability of a clean shot/kill.
> So for me it's not so much "needing" a prop, but "wanting" to reducing the risk of a miss or a wounded animal.



Exactly - I am a competitive Bullseye shooter and can hold center at 50 yards with one hand, Rapid fire at 25 yards with a .45 ACP one handed, but will ALWAYS use a rest when available.   Its one thing to throw a shot off target in a match and another entirely to gut shoot an animal.

No question I could hit the kill zone with iron sights past 50 yards but for handgun hunting at longer ranges I will use a scope.

Also as our eyes age optics are a huge help.  Don't feel shy about using all the help you can get for hunting shots.


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 15, 2011)

GunslingerG20 said:


> (If you need a prop, then you have no business taking the shot with a handgun in the first place because it's out of reasonable range.



So if you need a prop or scope with a rifle, that's out of reasonable range too?
I think this statement is out of line. Why pass up an opportunity to increase your odds of making a good shot? I think we should use whatever is available to help us, and if someone needs or wants a scope or rest, why not. Why let pridefulness lead to a long blood trail or lost animal?


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 25, 2011)

When shooting 45 supers in my 1911 - If I rest the frame just fwd of the trigger guard in the V of shooting sticks, I'm dead on at 25 yd.  If I rest the bottom of my hands on top of the V, I'm 3 inches high at 25 yds.

I've made several shooting sticks out of old golf club shafts.  Leave the grips on and camo.  They are light weight and work great.  See attachment.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 25, 2011)

Good idea..


----------



## REDNECK1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Go with the trigger guard, barrels are meant to be free of contact.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 26, 2011)

243SuperRC said:


> When shooting 45 supers in my 1911 - If I rest the frame just fwd of the trigger guard in the V of shooting sticks, I'm dead on at 25 yd.  If I rest the bottom of my hands on top of the V, I'm 3 inches high at 25 yds.
> 
> I've made several shooting sticks out of old golf club shafts.  Leave the grips on and camo.  They are light weight and work great.  See attachment.



Thanks, that is a great idea.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 22, 2011)

GunslingerG20 said:


> I do not personally recommend ever using a prop with any handgun (If you need a prop, then you have no business taking the shot with a handgun in the first place because it's out of reasonable range. Any shot less than 100 yards you should be able to make free-hand. If not, go practice some more before you attempt handgun hunting!). Realistically though, most hunting shots with a handgun are going to be well under 100 yards, so there is absolutely no need for scopes or props. The lone exception would be if you are hunting with a Contender in a long-range caliber somewhere like out west, where you can legitimately take 200-300 yard shots with a handcannon.



Absurd post...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 27, 2011)

dang i guess i dont need to be hunting because i use sticks for rifle hunting at 75 yds. u think your john wayne or something?


----------

